# Tri Nations Rugby



## andyp007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Kiwi Recently new to Milan but in desperate need of finding a pub/ sports bar to watch the All Blacks v South Africa Sat 30th July at 9.30 am....

Can anybody help...Thanx in advance


----------

